# 12m yacht charters on west coast



## Jonathan316 (Aug 5, 2003)

In San Diego you can arrange private charters on the IACC yachts ''Stars and Stripes'' and ''Abacadabra''.

Does anyone know of any other IACC yachts available for similar charter in California? Specifically Southern Cal?


----------

